# لماذا لم يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح



## مني نجيب (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني ارجو الاجابة علي هذا السؤال
لماذا لم يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*احنا عندنا اخ يهودي هنا في المنتدي ممكن يرد و يفهمنا*

*بس اخاف ليتفصل بسبب الحساسيات خاصه انه مش عايز يزعل حد اصلا!*

*بس حضرتك مسلمه ولا مسيحيه بس ممكن نعرف*

*سلام*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مني نجيب قال:


> اخواني ارجو الاجابة علي هذا السؤال





مني نجيب قال:


> لماذا لم يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح


*من قال انهم لم يؤمنوا ؟؟؟؟*
*الغالبية العظمي من اليهود امنوا بالمسيح و اعتنقوا المسيحية و كل تلاميذ المسيح و رسله لجميع الامم تقريبا هم يهود في الاصل و منبع المسيحية الذي منه خرجت كالنور لجميع الامم كان هو كورة اليهودية و شعبها من اليهود الذين امنوا بالمسيح .*
*لكن قليل من اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح هم من اغلظوا قلوبهم وتمسكوا بتعليم الكتبة والفريسيين الملئ بالرياء والتزمت الطقسي والاهتمام بالمظهر دون الجوهر ظنا منهم انهم بذلك يتمسكون بتعاليم توراة موسي وبالناموس بينما هم في الحقيقة لا يتمسكون الا بالناموس" الغير مكتمل " وبالطقس الخارجي دون جوهر التعليم التوراتي.*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*يو 2:23 ولما كان في اورشليم في عيد الفصح آمن كثيرون** باسمه اذ رأوا الآيات التي صنع.*​
*يو 4:39 فآمن به من تلك المدينة كثيرون** من السامريين بسبب كلام المرأة التي كانت تشهد انه قال لي كل ما فعلت.*
*يو 7:31 فآمن به كثيرون** من الجمع وقالوا ألعل المسيح متى جاء يعمل آيات اكثر من هذه التي عملها هذا*
*يو 10:41 فأتى اليه كثيرون** وقالوا ان يوحنا لم يفعل آية واحدة.ولكن كل ما قاله يوحنا عن هذا كان حقا.*​
*يو 10:42 فآمن كثيرون** به هناك*
*يو 12:42 ولكن مع ذلك آمن به كثيرون** من الرؤساء ايضا غير انهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به لئلا يصيروا خارج المجمع.*
*اع 9:42 فصار ذلك معلوما في يافا كلها فآمن كثيرون** بالرب.*
*اع 13:43 ولما انفضت الجماعة تبع كثيرون** من اليهود والدخلاء المتعبدين بولس وبرنابا اللذين كانا يكلمانهم ويقنعانهم ان يثبتوا في نعمة الله.*​*
*​*
*


----------



## ROWIS (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*اومال التلاميذ، والرسل دول كانوا منين؟ اومال اسرة المسيح وقرايبه دول كانوا منين ؟ اومال نيقوديموس هذا الرجل كان منين ؟
اومال لما القديس بطرس وعظ وعظة مدتها لا تزيد عن 10 دقايق وامن وقتها 3000 شخص كانوا منين؟ اومال لما القديس بطرس دخل الهيكل وشفي القعيد وامن به 5000 شخص كانوا منين؟
اومال لما سفر الاعمال يذكر ويقول ان الناس كانت بتيجي تحط فلوسها وما تملك تحت أرجل الرسل، الناس دي كانت منين ؟
اومال الناس اللي استقبلت المسيح بزعف النخيل وهو داخل اورشليم دول منين ؟
اومال لما المسيح اقام ابنه يايرس دي كانت منين ؟
لما اقام لعازر من الموت و كان بيحب يروح في بيتهم دائما دول كانوا منين؟
اومال العليقة اللي وقت حلول الروح القدس كان فيها حوالي 500 واحد كانوا منين ؟
أومال لما يطلع واحد زي قيافا وهو رئيس الكهنة نفسة ويقول "إنكم لا تعرفون شيئا! ألا تفهمون أنه من الأفضل أن يموت رجل واحد فدى الأمة، بدلا من أن تهلك الأمة كلها" ، اخدت بالك من كلمة بدلا من ان تهلك الامه كلها، يكونشي قالها مجاملة للمسيح ولا ده معناه ان اليهود كانوا بيأمنوا بالالاف.
وغيروا وغيروا وغيروا ...*


----------



## MAJI (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح كانوا من القلة بحيث نفوسهم بعد 2000سنة لم يتجاوز خمسة مليون في كل العالم.
اغلب الذين لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح هم احبار اليهود والقلة التي تتبعهم وسبب عدم ايمانهم هو خوفهم على مراكزهم الاجتماعية والسياسية تجاه الامبراطورية الرومانية .
يعني اسبابها هي خوفهم على مصالحهم الشخصية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الذى يؤمن بالمسيح هو من اختاره المسيح ولمس قلبه


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كما قال الأخوة من قبلي
اليهود آمنوا فعلا بالمسيح .. و دعيوا  مسيحيين
فكل التلاميذ و الرسل كانوا يهود 
لكن هناك البعض من هؤلاء اليهود لم يؤمن


----------



## مني نجيب (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكركم يااخواني عليردودكم الرائعة


----------



## bob (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*يوجد بعض اليهود لم يؤمنوا ظنا منهم ان المسيح الاتي سياتي كملك ارضي بجيوشه و قوته و يخلصهم من الرومان و لم يتوقعوا ان ياتي متواضعا لذلك لم يصدقوا و لم يؤمنوا
*​


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *من قال انهم لم يؤمنوا ؟؟؟؟*
> *الغالبية العظمي من اليهود امنوا بالمسيح و اعتنقوا المسيحية و كل تلاميذ المسيح و رسله لجميع الامم تقريبا هم يهود في الاصل و منبع المسيحية الذي منه خرجت كالنور لجميع الامم كان هو كورة اليهودية و شعبها من اليهود الذين امنوا بالمسيح .*​
> *لكن قليل من اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح هم من اغلظوا قلوبهم وتمسكوا بتعليم الكتبة والفريسيين الملئ بالرياء والتزمت الطقسي والاهتمام بالمظهر دون الجوهر ظنا منهم انهم بذلك يتمسكون بتعاليم توراة موسي وبالناموس بينما هم في الحقيقة لا يتمسكون الا بالناموس" الغير مكتمل " وبالطقس الخارجي دون جوهر التعليم التوراتي.*​




*هذه اول مشاركة لى فى مناقشتكم *
*ارجوا معرفة اذا كان عدد اليهود قلة فى عهد المسيح والمتبعين للمسيح هم الكثرة *
*فكيف استطاع اليهود صلب وقتل المسيح امام ناظرى كل مسيحى فى ذلك الوقت*

*شكرا............*


----------



## happy girl (3 نوفمبر 2011)

> *ارجوا معرفة اذا كان عدد اليهود قلة فى عهد المسيح والمتبعين للمسيح هم الكثرة
> فكيف استطاع اليهود صلب وقتل المسيح امام ناظرى كل مسيحى فى ذلك الوقت*


 ومين يلي قال لك أنو عدد المسيحيين في عهد المسيح أكثر من عدد اليهود ؟!!! المقصود بالكلام هو أنو أغلب و معظم اليهود آمنوا بالمسيح بعد صلبه بسبب العلامات و الحوادث يلي حصلت بنهاية صلب المسيح متل انشقاق حجاب الهيكل و ظلمة الشمس و كده يعني .. أما صلب المسيح فكان بطلب من غالبية الشعب لدرجة أنهم أجبروا بيلاطس ( يلي كان ما بدو يصلب المسيح لأنو وجده بار وليس فيه أي شر يستحق القتل ) على صلب المسيح فبيلاطس غسل أيديه وقلهم : أنا بريء من دم هذا ( المسيح ) البار ... فهمت شو القصة أخ أحمد؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*


ahmed almasry قال:




أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ahmed almasry قال:


> *ارجوا معرفة اذا كان عدد اليهود قلة فى عهد المسيح والمتبعين للمسيح هم الكثرة *
> *فكيف استطاع اليهود صلب وقتل المسيح امام ناظرى كل مسيحى فى ذلك الوقت*
> 
> *شكرا............*


*إنضمام اليهودللايمان برب المجد يسوع كمخلص شخصى ورب الأرباب المتجسد القائم من الأموات بدأبعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ فى يوم الخمسين حيث نقرأ*
*فقبلوا كلامه بفرح و اعتمدوا و انضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة الاف نفس* 42 و كانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل و الشركة و كسر الخبز و الصلوات* 43 أع 2 :41 ،42*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*حسب قوانين القسم لا يسمح لك بالمشاركة ..
*


----------



## ROWIS (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *ارجوا معرفة اذا كان عدد اليهود قلة فى عهد المسيح والمتبعين للمسيح هم الكثرة *
> *فكيف استطاع اليهود صلب وقتل المسيح امام ناظرى كل مسيحى فى ذلك الوقت*
> 
> *شكرا............*


 


*مين قال ان اليهود هما اللي صلبوا المسيح ؟؟*


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

happy girl قال:


> ومين يلي قال لك أنو عدد المسيحيين في عهد المسيح أكثر من عدد اليهود ؟!!! المقصود بالكلام هو أنو أغلب و معظم اليهود آمنوا بالمسيح بعد صلبه بسبب العلامات و الحوادث يلي حصلت بنهاية صلب المسيح متل انشقاق حجاب الهيكل و ظلمة الشمس و كده يعني .. أما صلب المسيح فكان بطلب من غالبية الشعب لدرجة أنهم أجبروا بيلاطس ( يلي كان ما بدو يصلب المسيح لأنو وجده بار وليس فيه أي شر يستحق القتل ) على صلب المسيح فبيلاطس غسل أيديه وقلهم : أنا بريء من دم هذا ( المسيح ) البار ... فهمت شو القصة أخ أحمد؟؟


 
*هل تريد ان تفهمنى يا اخى ان اليهود تركوا كل معجزات المسيح من احياء الموتى وشفاء المرضى وباقى معجزاته لينتظروا ان يدخلوا المسيحية بعد موته *
*- وهل تريد ان تفهمنى انه لا يوجد مدافع عن المسيح من الذين اتبعوه بل وفرحوا لصلبه من **اليهود* *شكرا.....*


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إنضمام اليهودللايمان برب المجد يسوع كمخلص شخصى ورب الأرباب المتجسد القائم من الأموات بدأبعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ فى يوم الخمسين حيث نقرأ*
> *فقبلوا كلامه بفرح و اعتمدوا و انضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة الاف نفس* 42 و كانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل و الشركة و كسر الخبز و الصلوات* 43 أع 2 :41 ،42*


*اسف كانت استفسارى فى المشاركة السابقة لان الاخ الفاضل كتبما معناه نفس ما قلته انت *
*واعيده عليك يا اخى *

-*هل تريد ان تفهمنى يا اخى ان اليهود تركوا كل معجزات المسيح من احياء الموتى وشفاء المرضى وباقى معجزاته لينتظروا ان يدخلوا المسيحية بعد موته *
*- وهل تريد ان تفهمنى انه لا يوجد مدافع عن المسيح من الذين اتبعوه بل وفرحوا لصلبه من اليهود* *شكرا.....*


----------



## ROWIS (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *هل تريد ان تفهمنى يا اخى ان اليهود تركوا كل معجزات المسيح من احياء الموتى وشفاء المرضى وباقى معجزاته لينتظروا ان يدخلوا المسيحية بعد موته *
> *- وهل تريد ان تفهمنى انه لا يوجد مدافع عن المسيح من الذين اتبعوه بل وفرحوا لصلبه من **اليهود* *شكرا.....*


 
*انت فاكر ان اليهود اول ما يشوفوا حد بيعمل معجزة يقولوا عليه انه ربنا على طول؟*
*ودليل على كثرة اللي كانوا بيشموا ورا المسيح ان اكثر من مرة حاولوا يقبضوا عليه ولكنهم خافوا من الجموع اللي حوليه.*


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *مين قال ان اليهود هما اللي صلبوا المسيح ؟؟*


 
*اذن من قتله اذا لم يكن اليهود*


----------



## happy girl (3 نوفمبر 2011)

[/QUOTE] باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين . 





> *هل تريد ان تفهمنى يا اخى ان اليهود تركوا كل معجزات المسيح من احياء الموتى وشفاء المرضى وباقى معجزاته لينتظروا ان يدخلوا المسيحية بعد موته *


 أولا أنا أختك مش أخوك  ثانيا اقرأ الأنجيل بتعرف أن بعض الناس اليهود كانوا يؤمنوا بأن المسيح هو نبي فقط وكان يفعل هذه المعجزات بإذن من الله ,, ولكن هناك أناس آخرون آمنوا بالمسيح ومعجزاته في ذاك الوقت ,, وعلى كل حال الناس يلي ما آمنوا بالمسيح كإله لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بقيامته من بين الأموات ,, فقيامة المسيح من بين الأموات هي أهم الأسباب الرئيسية لإيمان الكثير وخلاصهم ,, والأنجيل بيقولك أنو اليهود الحاليين لم يؤمنوا بقيامة المسيح عشن كده هنن لم يؤمنوا بأنه الله المتجسد ,, فلو رؤوا المسيح وهو يقوم من بين الأموات لأدركوا ألوهيته ولكن طوبى لمن آمن ولم ير 





> * وهل تريد ان تفهمنى انه لا يوجد مدافع عن المسيح من الذين اتبعوه بل وفرحوا لصلبه من اليهود*


 ما المسيح أخبر تلاميذه بأنه سيصلب قبل أن يُصلب بكتييييير ,, فصلب المسيح كان شيء حتمي و مُؤكد عنده و عند تلاميذه ,, بعدين المسيح هو أتى بنفسه إلى العالم ليُصلب عشان يرفع خطية العالم فهو لا يحتاج أصلا إلى مدافعين عنه لأنه كان بمقدوره أن ينزل 12 جيش ملائكي من السماء ولكنه هو لم يريد ذلك ,, فهمت هلأ أخ أحمد القصة ؟؟ وللمرة التانية أنا أختك مش أخوك


----------



## happy girl (3 نوفمبر 2011)

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين 





> *اذن من قتله اذا لم يكن اليهود*


 الرومان الوثنيين بطلب من اليهود


----------



## ROWIS (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *اذن من قتله اذا لم يكن اليهود*


دي مشكلتك انت، انا عاوز اعرف مين اللي قال ان اليهود هما اللي صبلوا المسيح؟
دي فين في الكتاب المقدس؟
لان حضرتك بنيت استنتاجك ان محدش أمن بالمسيح، بأنه لو كان في ناس مؤمنين بيه وهم كثر كيف اذن استطاع اليهود ان يصلبوه، علشان كده نشوف الفكرة اللي بنيت عليها استنتاجك صح ولا غلط وبعدين نبقى نشوف مين اللي صلب المسيح


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

happy girl قال:


> باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين . أولا أنا أختك مش أخوك  ثانيا اقرأ الأنجيل بتعرف أن بعض الناس اليهود كانوا يؤمنوا بأن المسيح هو نبي فقط وكان يفعل هذه المعجزات بإذن من الله ,, ولكن هناك أناس آخرون آمنوا بالمسيح ومعجزاته في ذاك الوقت ,, وعلى كل حال الناس يلي ما آمنوا بالمسيح كإله لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بقيامته من بين الأموات ,, فقيامة المسيح من بين الأموات هي أهم الأسباب الرئيسية لإيمان الكثير وخلاصهم ,, والأنجيل بيقولك أنو اليهود الحاليين لم يؤمنوا بقيامة المسيح عشن كده هنن لم يؤمنوا بأنه الله المتجسد ,, فلو رؤوا المسيح وهو يقوم من بين الأموات لأدركوا ألوهيته ولكن طوبى لمن آمن ولم ير ما المسيح أخبر تلاميذه بأنه سيصلب قبل أن يُصلب بكتييييير ,, فصلب المسيح كان شيء حتمي و مُؤكد عنده و عند تلاميذه ,, بعدين المسيح هو أتى بنفسه إلى العالم ليُصلب عشان يرفع خطية العالم فهو لا يحتاج أصلا إلى مدافعين عنه لأنه كان بمقدوره أن ينزل 12 جيش ملائكي من السماء ولكنه هو لم يريد ذلك ,, فهمت هلأ أخ أحمد القصة ؟؟ وللمرة التانية أنا أختك مش أخوك


 

*اولا:اسف على عدم رؤيتى للاسم من الاساس لمعرفة نوع المتحدث معه لكن انا نظرت الى الحوار مباشرة *

*ولماذا لا يؤمن اليهود بالمسيحية الم يكن اله التوراة هو اله المسيحية ؟*
*أأله التوراة قال عن المسيح انه رسول وليس الله او ابن الله ؟*

*ثالثا :ماذا يعنى ان المسيح قال لتلاميذه انه سيصلب لماذا كل هذا العناء *
*انتى تقولى انه اله او ابن اله تجسد فى المسيح الم تعتقدى هذا ام انا افترى عليك *
*ان كنت خاطئ صححى لى خطئ *
*فالله لا يدع من يرسله يهان هكذا ..فكيف برجل تجسد الله بروحه فيه (فى اعتقادكم)*
*شكرا.....*


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

happy girl قال:


> باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين الرومان الوثنيين بطلب من اليهود


 

*بطلب من اليهود ومن هؤلاء الرومان لينساقوا وراء اليهود *

*ثم ان هذا يجعل اليهود شركاء فى قتل المسيح ونحن بهذا ما زلنا فى نفس الموضوع*


----------



## happy girl (3 نوفمبر 2011)

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين 





> *اولا:اسف على عدم رؤيتى للاسم من الاساس لمعرفة نوع المتحدث معه لكن انا نظرت الى الحوار مباشرة *


 مش مشكلة 





> *يا اختى فى عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان هناك يهود لا اعلم عددهم الم يعرفهم احد ما حدث للمسيح ليؤمنوا بالمسيحية *


 عرفوا ولا ما عرفوا مو مهم ,, المهم أنهم لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح رب المجد . 





> *ولماذا لا يؤمن اليهود بالمسيحية الم يك ن اله التوراة هو اله المسيحية ؟*


 إله اليهود هو نفسه إله المسيحية وهو الله لكن اليهود لم ولا يؤمنوا بأن المسيح هو الله المتجسد !! 





> *أأله التوراة قال عن المسيح انه رسول وليس الله او ابن الله *


 عندما تدرك جزء قليل من طبيعة المسيح ستعرف بأنه هو رسول الله وابن الله وهو الله المتجسد في آن معا ,, فإله التوراة وهو الله قال عن المسيح بأنه رسول وهذا صحيح ولكن هالشي ما بينفي أنو المسيح هو الله !! 





> *ثالثا :ماذا يعنى ان المسيح قال لتلاميذه انه سيصلب لماذا كل هذا العناء *


 أي عناء ؟؟!!!! 





> *انتى تقولى انه اله او ابن اله تجسد فى المسيح الم تعتقدى هذا ام انا افترى عليك *


 أنت عم تفتري علي لأني أنا ما قلت كده , أنا قلت بأنو المسيح هو ابن الله وهو الله المتجسد ,, وفي فرق كبير وشاسع بين كلامي وكلامك ! 





> *فالله لا يدع من يرسله يهان هكذا ..فكيف برجل تجسد الله بروحه فيه (فى اعتقادكم)*


 بإيماننا المسيح هو الله المتجسد وليس رجل تجسد الله بروحه فيه !!!!! ومشيئة المسيح هي تنفيذ مشيئة الآب السماوي والتي هي فداء البشرية أجمع بصلب المسيح والتي أعدها الله للبشرية كخطة لخلاصها ,, يعني من آخرتها المسيح رب المجد انصلب بكامل إرادته


----------



## happy girl (3 نوفمبر 2011)

> *الله من قال ان اليهود هم من قتلوه *


   إله الإسلام وليس الله !!!


----------



## ROWIS (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *الله من قال ان اليهود هم من قتلوه وكنت اعتقد ان ذلك هو اعنقادكم ايضا*
> 
> *قال تعال "يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ # ....................... # المشرف *




*وانا مالي باللي موجود في القرآن يا استاذي، انا بتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس اللي جه قبلك بـ 600 سنة، يعني الكتاب المقدس يعتبر ليك مرجع تاريخي في مسئلة صلب المسيح واحداثها، ينفع اسيب الكتاب اللي اتكتب بعد الحاثة واللي كتبوه شهود عيان نفسهم علي الصلب واجي لكتاب بعد 600 سنه ؟! تيجي ازاي بس يا غالي*
*بل دا انت لو دورت في مخطوطات القرآن هتلاقي اساسا اقدم مخطوطة تعود للقرنرالـ 16 او 15 فيعني احنا بنتكلم عن فارق زمني مهول.*

*ولو انا جيت بنفس منطقك مثلاً، ينفع علشان اثبت خطأ القرآن أقول ان البوذيين كتابهم بيقول ان محمد كاذب؟ وبالتالي يبقي ده حجة ودليل علي كذب محمد؟*
*متجيش يا غالي ولا ايه ؟*


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

happy girl قال:


> باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين مش مشكلة عرفوا ولا ما عرفوا مو مهم ,, المهم أنهم لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح رب المجد . إله اليهود هو نفسه إله المسيحية وهو الله لكن اليهود لم ولا يؤمنوا بأن المسيح هو الله المتجسد !! عندما تدرك جزء قليل من طبيعة المسيح ستعرف بأنه هو رسول الله وابن الله وهو الله المتجسد في آن معا ,, فإله التوراة وهو الله قال عن المسيح بأنه رسول وهذا صحيح ولكن هالشي ما بينفي أنو المسيح هو الله !! أي عناء ؟؟!!!! أنت عم تفتري علي لأني أنا ما قلت كده , أنا قلت بأنو المسيح هو ابن الله وهو الله المتجسد ,, وفي فرق كبير وشاسع بين كلامي وكلامك ! بإيماننا المسيح هو الله المتجسد وليس رجل تجسد الله بروحه فيه !!!!! ومشيئة المسيح هي تنفيذ مشيئة الآب السماوي والتي هي فداء البشرية أجمع بصلب المسيح والتي أعدها الله للبشرية كخطة لخلاصها ,, يعني من آخرتها المسيح رب المجد انصلب بكامل إرادته


 

*اولا:ياعنى ايه ما تقولى انت (عرفوا ما عرفوا مش مهم )*
*انتم تقولون ان من لم يؤمن بالمسيحية هم احبار اليهود لكن الذين اتكلم عنهم هم عامة وليس احبار فكيف لا يهم ذلك ؟*
*- بما افترى انا انت تقولى انك تعتقدى ان المسيح ابن الله فهذا ما قلته انا اين الافتراء عليكى فى هذا اذن *
*- يا اختى اسف فى هذا ما هذا التناقض فى القول *
*تقولى المسيح ليس رجل تجسد فيه الله بل هو الله المتجسد *
*بهذا الامر يضع المسيح فى وضع غير لائق به لتقديسه بقولك ان المسيح لم يكن حتى يصل لرتبة رسول بل هو عبارة عن وعاء يضع فيه الله روحه ولا تعتبرى هذا سب منى فى المسيح لكن اتكلم بما تصفوا به انتم المسيح *
*ثم تأتى انت وتقولى ان ارادة المسيح هى ارادة الرب وهذا يؤكد كلامى الذى قلته سابقا ولا يضيف جديد*

*شكرا........*


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

happy girl قال:


> إله الإسلام وليس الله !!!


 

*انت تقول اله الاسلام وانا اقول الله وكل حسب اعتقاده *
*فأرجوا التحدث فى صلب الموضوع اولى* 

شكرا.............


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *وانا مالي باللي موجود في القرآن يا استاذي، انا بتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس اللي جه قبلك بـ 600 سنة، يعني الكتاب المقدس يعتبر ليك مرجع تاريخي في مسئلة صلب المسيح واحداثها، ينفع اسيب الكتاب اللي اتكتب بعد الحاثة واللي كتبوه شهود عيان نفسهم علي الصلب واجي لكتاب بعد 600 سنه ؟! تيجي ازاي بس يا غالي*
> *بل دا انت لو دورت في مخطوطات القرآن هتلاقي اساسا اقدم مخطوطة تعود للقرنرالـ 16 او 15 فيعني احنا بنتكلم عن فارق زمني مهول.*
> 
> *ولو انا جيت بنفس منطقك مثلاً، ينفع علشان اثبت خطأ القرآن أقول ان البوذيين كتابهم بيقول ان محمد كاذب؟ وبالتالي يبقي ده حجة ودليل علي كذب محمد؟*
> *متجيش يا غالي ولا ايه ؟*


 

*من اخبرك يا اخى اننا نقول ان واقعة الصلب غير موجودة بالطبع موجودة وتاريخية *
*لكن فى اعتقادنا ان هناك لبس فى وصفها *
*انتم تعتقدون ان المسيح صلب *
*ونحن نعتقد ان المسيح عليه السلام لم يصلب ولكن شبه له هو من صلب *
*اذن هناك واقعة صلب حقا لكن ننظر اليها باختلاف معتقداتنا *

*شكرا..........*


----------



## ROWIS (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *من اخبرك يا اخى اننا نقول ان واقعة الصلب غير موجودة بالطبع موجودة وتاريخية *
> *لكن فى اعتقادنا ان هناك لبس فى وصفها *
> *انتم تعتقدون ان المسيح صلب *
> *ونحن نعتقد ان المسيح عليه السلام لم يصلب ولكن شبه له هو من صلب *
> ...


 
*طب اللبس ده انتوا عرفتوا منين انه موجود؟ يعني اديني مرجع كُتب في الـ 600 سنة كاملة قبل الاسلام بيقول ان اللي اتصلب ده مش المسيح. وبالتالي انتوا عرفتوا ان في لبس في ان هل المسيح هو اللي اتصلب ولا حد تاني، كمان يا غالي ده مش السؤال الاساسي ولكن السؤال بيقول مين اللي قال ان اليهود هما اللي صلبوا المسيح وانت مجوبتنيش.*


----------



## ahmed almasry (3 نوفمبر 2011)

happy girl قال:


> *باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين وإيه يلي بدك ياه أكتر من كلامي السابق؟؟؟ رجل تجسد به الله هذا يعني بأن الرجل مخلوق ولكن المسيح ليس مخلوق بل هو الله المتجسد وقد اتحد ناسوته بلاهوته منذ اللحظة الأولى لحبل السيدة العذراء به ..!! أصبح هناك فرق كبير بين الله المتجسد وبين رجل تجسد به الله !! *أنا ما قلت كده , بالعكس المسيح هو رسول شو هالتشبيه الظريف هاد ؟!!!! أي كلام سابق تقصده ؟؟؟


 

*عذرا ماذا تعنى كلمة ان المسيح غير مخلوق التى تقوليها الم يكن المسيح بشر ام ماذا تعتقدين فى المسيح*
*- اما عن هذا التشبيه لو كان يزعجك اسف فى قوله لكن انا لم اجد غيره ليضع الامر فى وضعه الصحيح *
*- اما عن كلمة ما سبق فقصدى هذا التشبيه لكن لم ارد ان اقوله ثانية حتى لا تعتبريه اهانة للمسيح*

*شكرا.........*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *اولا:ياعنى ايه ما تقولى انت (عرفوا ما عرفوا مش مهم )*
> *انتم تقولون ان من لم يؤمن بالمسيحية هم احبار اليهود لكن الذين اتكلم عنهم هم عامة وليس احبار فكيف لا يهم ذلك ؟*
> *- بما افترى انا انت تقولى انك تعتقدى ان المسيح ابن الله فهذا ما قلته انا اين الافتراء عليكى فى هذا اذن *
> *- يا اختى اسف فى هذا ما هذا التناقض فى القول *
> ...


*اولا :*
*عندما تناقش العقائد فعليك بالاتيان " بالادله " علي ادعاءاتك عليها من نفس كتبها و ليس من قرانك او احاديث نبيك..اما هذه الاستنتاجات و هذه الفذلكة التي لا تنبني علي اي اساس فاتركها خارجا قبل ان تناقشنا .*
*ثانيا :*
*انت في كل مشاركاتك تحاول ان ترمي الي الادعاء بان من لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح كانوا و " ظلوا " هم الاغلبية بين اليهود..فاين دليلك علي هذا الادعاء؟؟؟؟*​​


----------



## esambraveheart (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


>





ahmed almasry قال:


> *عذرا ماذا تعنى كلمة ان المسيح غير مخلوق التى تقوليها الم يكن المسيح بشر ام ماذا تعتقدين فى المسيح*
> *- اما عن هذا التشبيه لو كان يزعجك اسف فى قوله لكن انا لم اجد غيره ليضع الامر فى وضعه الصحيح *
> *- اما عن كلمة ما سبق فقصدى هذا التشبيه لكن لم ارد ان اقوله ثانية حتى لا تعتبريه اهانة للمسيح*
> 
> *شكرا.........*


*نن هنا نناقش موضوع ايمان اليهود بالمسيح ..فقط ..فلا تتطرق لمواضيع اخرى تخرجنا عن جوهر و سياق الموضوع الاصلي.*​​


----------



## happy girl (3 نوفمبر 2011)

> *عذرا ماذا تعنى كلمة ان المسيح غير مخلوق التى تقوليها الم يكن المسيح بشر ام ماذا تعتقدين فى المسيح*


  السيد المسيح هو الخالق وليس هو مخلوق ,, والسيد المسيح له طبيعتين بشرية وإلهية ,, وضضح الأمر أخ أحمد ؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*اع 9:31 *
*واما الكنائس** في جميع اليهودية والجليل والسامرة فكان لها سلام وكانت تبنى وتسير في خوف الرب وبتعزية الروح القدس كانت تتكاثر*​*اع 16:5* 
*فكانت الكنائس** تتشدد في الايمان وتزداد في العدد كل يوم.*

*و الان و بعد هذا الدليل القاطع علي تحول اغلب يهود كورة اليهودية من ديانتهم الاولي التي هي اليهودية الي المسيحية ..نسال الاخ المسلم هذا السؤال :*

*هل تعلم ماذا يعني ان يكون للمسيحيين " كنائس مشيدة " في كورة اليهودية و وسط مجتمع يدين باليهودية  و لا يتصف ابدا بالتسامح الديني او قبول الاخر المختلف عنهم في المعتقد ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*معناه حتمية توفر الامان و السلام لهذه الكنائس و لروادها من المصلين  و ممارسة معتنقي المسيحية للشعائر الدينية بمنتهي الحرية التي كان يستحيل ان تتوفر لهم لولا ان اغلبية ساكني اليهودية من اليهود امنوا بالمسيح و صاروا مسيحيين*​


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

هل من المسموح لى ان اكتب رد فى هذا الموضوع

can i participate


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> هل من المسموح لى ان اكتب رد فى هذا الموضوع
> 
> can i participate



*طبعا مسموح ....*


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا احب ان اسأل سؤال ... ما الفرق بين Jesus و بين messiah 

اجابة هذا السؤال .. ستفتح المجال كثيرا للنقاش و ستوضح لكم رأينا نحن اليهود 

انا انتظر منكم اجابة لسؤالى لأعرف من اين سأبدأ الكلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> اولا احب ان اسأل سؤال ... ما الفرق بين Jesus و بين messiah
> 
> اجابة هذا السؤال .. ستفتح المجال كثيرا للنقاش و ستوضح لكم رأينا نحن اليهود
> 
> انا انتظر منكم اجابة لسؤالى لأعرف من اين سأبدأ الكلام



*هل تقصد الفرق فى الأسم .... ؟؟؟*


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل تقصد الفرق فى الأسم .... ؟؟؟*



الاسم ؟؟؟!!
ما الفرق بين هذا و هذا
ما مفهومكم نحوهم ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> الاسم ؟؟؟!!
> ما الفرق بين هذا و هذا
> ما مفهومكم نحوهم ؟



*ننقل هذا الحوار للموضوع الذى فى الشبهات حتى لا نخرج عن الهدف من الموضوع هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3020016#post3020016*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *اولا:وكيف اتى بدليل من شئ لا اقرأه اساسا او اؤمن به لذلك انا ما اتى به من القرآن الكريم واحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم *
> 
> *ثانيا:انا لا ادعى عندما تكلمت انا اخبرت من اتحدث اليه ان يصحح لى ما اقول ان كنت افترى او اكون على خطأ فأين الادعاء فى ذلك؟ *
> 
> *ثالثا:الدليل على ان اليهود كانوا كثرة فى وقتها هو ان المسيح صلب (بضم الصاد)دون كلمة حتى من انصاره اذن هذا يعتبر ضعف ناتج بالتأكيد عن قلة عدد من تابعى المسيح وهذه ليست فذلكة كما تقول انت بل هو واقع وعليك ان توضح ذلك لى اذا كنت انا خاطئ اذا كنت تريد ذلك فان لم تكن تريد فهذا شأنك *


*ومن قال أن تابعى المسيح على أنه الله المتجسد كانوا كثرة أيام حياة المسيح على الأرض؟*


----------



## ahmed almasry (4 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اع 9:31 *​
> 
> *واما الكنائس** في جميع اليهودية والجليل والسامرة فكان لها سلام وكانت تبنى وتسير في خوف الرب وبتعزية الروح القدس كانت تتكاثر*​
> *اع 16:5*
> ...


 

*كان سؤالى عن كثرة وقلة اتباع المسيح فى عهد المسيح ......وانت تقول لى الكنائس وسط اليهود هذا بعد المسيح فبعيد عما اسأل انا *
*لكن لا يوجد مشكلة انا لا اجد مشكلة فى ان يقل عدد اليهود فى ذلك الوقت او قبله *
*فأنا مسلم *

*- انت تقول الكنائس بنيت وسط يهود متشددين لمن يتبع ديانات اخرى *
*اين هذا من الاية التى قلتها انت *
*فى الاية كلمة (فى سلام )وهى كلمة لا يقولها الا الطرف الضعيف *
*لانه لو كان القوى لكان ذكر العكس وهو ان اليهود هم من يبنوا الاديرة فى سلام *

*شكرا.......*


----------



## fredyyy (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *كان سؤالى عن كثرة وقلة *
> *فأنا مسلم *
> *- انت تقول الكنائس بنيت وسط *
> * الطرف الضعيف *
> *...  يبنوا الاديرة فى سلام *


 
*سؤالك عن كثرة أ قلة *

*خارج عنوان الموضوع ( لماذا لم يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح )*

*كلامك خروج عن الموضوع *

*ما علاقة إيمان اليود ... ببناء الكنائس والأديرة ... وكونك مسلم *

*رجاء الالتزام بالموضوع وإلا ستُحذف كل مشاركاتك بالموضوع *

*مشرف القسم *

.


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *فى الاية كلمة (فى سلام )وهى كلمة لا يقولها الا الطرف الضعيف *
> *.......*


*عن اي ضعف تتحدث ؟؟؟*
*المسيحية اصلا ليس في تعاليمها العنف او فرض المعتقد بالقوة او مقاومة من يعادونها بالقوة لكي تنعت سلام المسيحيين بانه طلب و امنية الضعفاء..و معني توفر السلام للكنائس هنا يقطع بان  هذا السلام كان هو " الغالب وقتها " بعد انتصاره علي قوة السلاح  و بعد هزيمة اغلبية المقاومين اليهود بطريق الاقناع و الايمان و ليس بطريق السيف..و الا لاستحال ان يكون هناك اي سلام للكنائس لو ان الاغلبية - او حتي الاقلية الحاكمة - بقيت يهودية لا تؤمن بالمسيح *​


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*إلى الأخ يهودي *​

مزمور 102 : 24 ​

أَقُولُ يَا إِلَهِي 
*لاَ تَقْبِضْنِي* فِي *نِصْفِ أَيَّامِي*. 
إِلَى *دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ* سِنُوكَ. ​ 

*داود لم يمت في نصف أيامه ... بل مات شيخًا وشبعان أيام *​أخبار الأيام الأول 23 : 1 
وَلَمَّا *شَاخَ دَاوُدُ* *وَشَبِعَ أَيَّاماً* مَلَّكَ سُلَيْمَانَ ابْنَهُ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ. ​

مزمور 45 : 6 
*كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ*. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. 
​*المسيح الذي مات في نصف أيامه *

*ولأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد إلي دهر الدهور سنوه ( أبدي )*

.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 نوفمبر 2011)

من قال أن اليهود لم يؤمنوا !!!!!!

إن كان اليهود لم يؤمنوا ، فمن هم التلاميذ والرسل !! ألم يكونوا يهوداً ثم آمنوا !!!

والثلاثة ألاف الذين آمنوا بعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ ، فى يوم واحد ، هؤلاء ألم يكونوا يهوداً وآمنوا !!!!!!

وألاف الذين آمنوا ومكتوب عنهم أنه تشتتوا بسبب إضطهاد اليهود الذين رفضوا الإيمان ، هؤلاء الألاف ، ألم يكونوا يهوداً وآمنوا !!!!!!!

أعداد اليهود الذين آمنوا بالألاف ، وهم الذين أصبحوا مسيحيين ، هم نواة المسيحية فى العالم ، فكيف تقول أن اليهود لم يؤمنوا !!!!! بل آمنوا وأصبحوا مسيحيين

أما الذين لم يؤمنوا ، وإستمروا يتسمون يهوداً ، فقد حلَّ عليهم الغضب الإلهى ، وتمت فيهم ما سبق أن حذرهم منه رب المجد ، من أنهم سيجلبون الخراب على أنفسهم إن رفضوه ، إذ حدث بعد قيامة المسيح ، وفى نفس الجيل ، أن تمرد اليهود على الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، فحاصرتهم الجيوش الرومانية ، وحاول القائد الرومانى أن يثنيهم عن تمردهم ، ولكنهم تصلفوا ، فحدثت الحرب ، وسحقتهم الجيوش الرومانية (وهى كانت وثنية آنذاك ، إذ أن روما لم تؤمن بالمسيحية إلاَّ بعد زمن) وهدمت أورشليم وهدمت الهيكل اليهودى الشهير ، وأبادت أكثر اليهود ، وشتت الباقين ، وأقامت مدينة رومانية مكان أورشليم

وأما اليهود الذين آمنوا (أى المسيحيين) فقد غادروا المدينة فور قدوم الجيش الرومانى ، لأن ربنا يسوع كان قد سبق فحذر من ذلك كله ، فالمؤمنون أطاعوا ونجوا ، ورافضو الإيمان تصلفوا وهلك الكثرة والبقية تم القبض عليها وتشتيتها قسراً


----------



## يهودى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إلى الأخ يهودي *​
> 
> مزمور 102 : 24 ​
> 
> ...



*لم افهم ماذا تريد ؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*


يهودى قال:



			لم افهم ماذا تريد ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** ليس مستغربا الا تفهم كلمات داود النبي عزيزي..لانه هكذا ايضا لم يفهم اجدادك اليهود ما يقوله السيد الرب الاله بلسان نبيه داود و بلسان كل انبيائه و الا ماكانت قلوبهم قد تقست و تمادت في غلظها حتي صلبوا المسيح و قتلوه .*
*هذه نبؤة عن السيد المسيح وضعها السيد الرب الاله علي لسان نبيه داود ..و واضح ان داود عندما تكلم عن شخص سيموت في نصف ايامه فهو لم يكن يتكلم عن نفسه لانه مات شيخا و شبعان اياما ..بل كان لسانه - بوحي من الروح القدس - يتكلم و يتنباء عن المسيح الاتي الي العالم خلاصا و فداءا للبشرية كلها*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*السؤال الأصلى كان عن عدم إيمان اليهود

وقد أجابه الجميع بأن البعض آمنوا والبعض تقسوا 

مثلما يحدث فى كل الأمور ، البعض يقبل والبعض يرفض 

 فطالما الحرية للقبول والرفض مقبولة ، فالوضع الطبيعى أن البعض يقبل والبعض يرفض*


----------



## fredyyy (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *مثلما يحدث فى كل الأمور ، البعض يقبل والبعض يرفض *


 
*أخ شنودة *

*نحن نتكلم عن سبب عدم إيمان العضو ( يهودي ) *

*ونأتي له بما يُثبت أن المسيح هو صاحب النبوات في العهد القديم *

*وأن المسيح المسيا قد أتى بالفعل وتمم الخلاص الذي ينتظره هو* 
يوحنا 4 : 25 ، 26
قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ *مَسِيَّا* الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ *الْمَسِيحُ* يَأْتِي.
فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: *أَنَا* الَّذِي *أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ*.

.​


----------



## يهودى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *
> 
> فطالما الحرية للقبول والرفض مقبولة ، فالوضع الطبيعى أن البعض يقبل والبعض يرفض*



you are right man

each 1 has his own thoughts


----------



## fredyyy (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> you are right man
> each 1 has his own thoughts


 
We are not talking about thoughts 
We are talking about facts

*نحن لا نتكلم عن الأفكار أو (المعتقدات)*

*نحن نتكلم عن حقائق*

*الحقائق : *

*المسيح هو المسيا *
*



وأن المسيح المسيا قد أتى بالفعل وتمم الخلاص الذي ينتظره هو 
يوحنا 4 : 25 ، 26
قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يَأْتِي.
فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*داود لم يمُت في نصف أيامه ... لكنها نبوة عن المسيح *
مزمور 102 : 24 
أَقُولُ: يَا إِلَهِي* لاَ تَقْبِضْنِي فِي نِصْفِ أَيَّامِي*. إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ سِنُوكَ. 
​*فأكفارك لا تتفق مع ورد في المزامير *

*مع الأحتفاظ بكامل حريتك في إختيار إيمانك *
.
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مني نجيب قال:


> اخواني ارجو الاجابة علي هذا السؤال
> لماذا لم يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح



*+++ هذا هو السؤال الأصلى

وهو الذى أجبت عنه
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مني نجيب قال:


> اخواني ارجو الاجابة علي هذا السؤال
> لماذا لم يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح



*+++ هذا هو السؤال الأصلى

وهو الذى أجبت عنه
*


----------



## fredyyy (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> اولا احب ان اسأل سؤال ... ما الفرق بين Jesus و بين messiah
> اجابة هذا السؤال .. ستفتح المجال كثيرا للنقاش و ستوضح لكم رأينا نحن اليهود
> انا انتظر منكم اجابة لسؤالى لأعرف من اين سأبدأ الكلام




*يجب مراعاة سير الموضوع *

.


----------



## يهودى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> We are not talking about thoughts
> We are talking about facts
> 
> *نحن لا نتكلم عن الأفكار أو (المعتقدات)*
> ...



really !
you talk about facts
ok man

as u like
still with your facts
n
we will see who is right at the end

i wish u god luck


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> really !
> you talk about facts
> ok man
> 
> ...



*واضح أنك لست من المتدينين اليهود ... لذا تكتفى بالردود المهذبة ... وهذا أمر نشكرك عليه بالطبع .... هل ستدخل الحوار الثنائى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*بكل تركيز *

*لماذا لم ُتجيب عن أسئلتي عن أقوال داود *

*الموضوع مش صعب *

*1- هل مات في نصف أيامة ؟*


> مزمور 102 : 24 ​
> أَقُولُ يَا إِلَهِي
> *لاَ تَقْبِضْنِي* فِي *نِصْفِ أَيَّامِي*.
> إِلَى *دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ* سِنُوكَ. ​
> ...



********************************************* 

*2- هل مات مثقوب اليدين ؟ *




> مزمور 22 : 16
> ... *ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ*. ​
> 
> *يقول داود ثقبوا يديَّ ورجليَّ *
> ...




********************************************* ​ 

*3- هل إستمر كرسي داود إلى دهر الدهور ؟*​

*الكلام عن المسيح المسيا ... الذي يستمر مُلكه إلى الأبد *​ 


> مزمور 45 : 6
> *كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ*. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. ​
> 
> *لأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد إلي دهر الدهور سنوه ( أبدي )*​




*ها هي ثلاث نِقاط محددة لا نُريد الخروج عنها *
*وهي ُتثبت أن المسيح هو المسيا ( الممسوح من الله ) *​ 
.​​​​​


----------



## MAJI (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> you are right man
> 
> each 1 has his own thoughts


تذكر اخي يهودي ان اليهود هم اول المؤمنين بان يسوع هو المسيا وبواسطتهم انتشرت المسيحية الى جميع العالم


----------



## يهودى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *بكل تركيز *
> 
> *لماذا لم ُتجيب عن أسئلتي عن أقوال داود *
> 
> ...



*
who told u  that all this words talk about messiah 
plz 
give me torah in english to can reply*


----------



## يهودى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> Did you understand what I said ????
> What is your mother  tongue...arabic  or hebrew or what ????



none of ur business my friend


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *who told u that all this words talk about messiah *




*هذا معناه أنك تفهم ماذا تقول *

*والرسالة وصلت لك *

.


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> none of ur business my friend





يهودى قال:


>




*هذا اسلوب غير مهذب *

*ويحمل عدم رغبتك في الاجابة *

*عن حقائق لا تحتمل التقوييل ... وأن إيمانك أضعف من أن يُناقش *

.


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*يُغلق لعدم جدية السائل *

*وسوء إختياره للألفاظ ... الحق واضح وهو لم يقوي على مناقشته *

.


----------



## fredyyy (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ولنا أن ُنلخِص الموضوع في النقاط الست التالية : *​ 



*1 - هل مات داود في نصف أيامة ؟*

*داود لم يمت في نصف أيامه *
مزمور 102 : 24 ​أَقُولُ يَا إِلَهِي
*لاَ تَقْبِضْنِي* فِي *نِصْفِ أَيَّامِي* ...... ​
​*بل مات شيخًا وشبعان أيام *

أخبار الأيام الأول 23 : 1 
وَلَمَّا *شَاخَ دَاوُدُ* *وَشَبِعَ أَيَّاماً* مَلَّكَ سُلَيْمَانَ ابْنَهُ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ. ​

​*المسيح الذي مات في نصف أيامه *

**********************************************

*2 - هل مات داود مثقوب اليدين ؟ *​ 
*يقول داود ثقبوا يديَّ ورجليَّ *
 
*داود لم يمت مصلوبًا ... ولم ُتثقب يديه ورجليه *​

*إنها نبوة عن صلب المسيح*
مزمور 22 : 16 
... *ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ*. ​ ​**********************************************

*3 -* *هل إستمر كرسي داود إلى دهر الدهور ؟*

*الكلام عن المسيح المسيا ... الذي يستمر مُلكه إلى الأبد *​ 
*لأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد إلي دهر الدهور سنوه ( أبدي )*

مزمور 45 : 6​*كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ*. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. 
​**********************************************
 


*4 - لماذا توقفت الذبائح الحيوانية ... بعد ذبيحة المسيح ؟*​ 
*لأن ذبحة المسيح الكاملة أتمَّت كل شئ *​ 
*وأنهت فاعلية الذبائح الحيوانية التي كانت تُشير إلى ذبيحة المسيح *
إشعياء 53 : 4 ، 6
كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ*وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.*​

لَكِنَّ *أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا.* وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. ​
يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا* يَسُوعَ* مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: 

*هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ. ​


​**********************************************

​*5 -* *لماذا لم يظهر نبي في إسرائيل منذ 2000 سنة ؟*​ 
*لأن المسيح أتم النبوة التي كان الأنبياء يُخبرون بها *​لوقا 7 : 26 
بَلْ مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟* أَنَبِيّاً* نَعَمْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ *وَأَفْضَلَ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ*

التثنية 18 : 15 
*يُقِيمُ *لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ* نَبِيّاً* مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. ​**********************************************

*6 -* *أين كهنة تقديم الذبائح ؟*​ 
*ذهبوا ... لأن المسيح كرئيس الكهنة ... أتم العمل فتوقف عمل الكهنة في الذبائح الحيوانية *
العبرانيين 5 : 4 - 6 
وَلاَ يَأْخُذُ أَحَدٌ هَذِهِ* الْوَظِيفَةَ* بِنَفْسِهِ، بَلِ الْمَدْعُّوُ مِنَ اللهِ، كَمَا هَارُونُ أَيْضاً.
كَذَلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ *رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ،* 

بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: «*أَنْتَ ابْنِي* أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ».
كَمَا يَقُولُ أَيْضاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ: 
*أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ* عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ.​


​*.*


----------

